

Monkey Peeler - Patent - ntulip
http://www.google.com/patents?tbs=bks:1&tbo=1&q=monkey&btnG=Search+Patents

======
bobds
Wrong link, here's the Monkey Peeler:

<http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=ycyRAAAAEBAJ>

How can you patent something likes this? Isn't it just a regular peeler?

~~~
ntulip
yeah - but he put a monkey in his picture

